# Cristallo



## EYT (Apr 15, 2002)

Here's a new colour scheme for the Cristallo, enjoy.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

EYT said:


> Here's a new colour scheme for the Cristallo, enjoy.


wow...I really like that!


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Did you also manage to photograph the Sidney Cityscape version of the Cristallo? It too is a really neat paint scheme. The Cristallo has the same chain stays as on the Extreme C! I like the curved seatstays too. Were the photos taken at the outdoor demo at Friedrichshafen? Did you get a chance to ride the bikes that were on display?


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Sidney Cityscape? I wanna see, I wanna see! This is one of the best times of the year. I search all over for pictures of the new Colnago's (and Pegoretti's). 

I've wanted to paint a bike with those colors, but the sunflower yellow was going to be the line in the middle of the highway. 

I had not heard of the Cristallo. Is that one of the European bikes that doesn't come to the U.S.A.? It looks nice.

Thanks,
Tshirt
*


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Classic TdF motif, but its not Italian.


----------



## EYT (Apr 15, 2002)

*Not the Friedrichshafen*

I found the photos from a Japanese web site 
www.cyclingtime.com
I think it's a cycling event plus bike show, BTW if you look closely not only the chain stay is different from the 05' E1, the stay is also a new design.
Please show us the Sidney Cityscape version.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

EYT said:


> I found the photos from a Japanese web site
> www.cyclingtime.com
> I think it's a cycling event plus bike show, BTW if you look closely not only the chain stay is different from the 05' E1, the stay is also a new design.
> Please show us the Sidney Cityscape version.


A friend saw it at a Colnago dealer event, but unfortunately didn't have the presence of mind to photograph it. He described it to me and I have wanted to see it ever since. The same friend tells me that the full range of Colnago bikes will be available for roadtesting at the Las Vegas interbike outdoor demo days.


----------



## Americano_a_Roma (Feb 10, 2005)

Zampano said:


> Classic TdF motif, but its not Italian.


Waddaya think only the French grow sunflowers? Come to Tuscany some time. Just 'cuz any Tour photomontage contains the obligatory shot of riders passing fields of sunflowers doesn't make the sunflower a registered trademark of TdF Inc.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Americano_a_Roma said:


> Waddaya think only the French grow sunflowers? Come to Tuscany some time. Just 'cuz any Tour photomontage contains the obligatory shot of riders passing fields of sunflowers doesn't make the sunflower a registered trademark of TdF Inc.


I'm sure you are correct, infact, I like your interpretation better.


----------



## EYT (Apr 15, 2002)

*Here's the Sidney Cityscape version*

Which scheme will you pick?


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

EYT,

I didn't care for the arc in the seat stays at first. But in those pictures the bike looks like a jaguar, crouched and ready to pounce.

Thanks for the pictures,
Tshirt


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Looks very similar to the Somec and Rocky Mountain. Maybe they all come from the same new place?


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*just the stays*



divve said:


> Looks very similar to the Somec and Rocky Mountain. Maybe they all come from the same new place?


The seat stay curves are similar, but the lugs look different all around.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

i find them very very ugly... i just opened the guuetto colnago thread and compared to that simplicity, to thiose classic lines, these bikes look like bad jokes while drunk on bad booze.. sorry. i know: opinions are like etc..


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Funky...*

perhaps I'll get used to looking at curved seatstays if they ever become prevalent but I just don't like any of Colnago SAT/ photo paint job so far at all...


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I prefer the lugged look of the C-40/50.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

un'immagine vicina


----------

